# New 2011 R3 with ultegra



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a new bike and i went into a LBS and saw prices on a Cervelo R3 ultegra the 2011 model. I was curious what you guys would think is a reasonable price for this model as it is not a 2012. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

The 2012 R3 Ultegra is listed as $3,800 on the Cervelo website. I think the 2011 should be discounted over that by 10%


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I wouldn't expect any discount aside from what you might get on a 2012. unless I missed something it's the same frame with the same specs.


----------



## jjm934 (Feb 2, 2012)

Anymore help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys and gals


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

aren't they doing a $1,000 off deal right now? did that end?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Depends on the size*

Didn't they change/correct the geometry on the smaller frames for 2012?

I wouldn't recommend a smaller 2011.


----------



## Qualen (Jan 26, 2012)

Same bike but the retail price for the 2012 version is actually $200 cheaper.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I've seen 2011 discounted as much as 25%.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

AvantDale said:


> I've seen 2011 discounted as much as 25%.


^^^ THIS

I would EXPECT at least 20% discount. I bought my 2011 r3 in September 2011 and received 25% off. At the end of the season they were advertising 20% off and I told them via email I was interested in the r3 and another bike at a different LBS. I explained the other LBS was willing to do 25% off MSRP of a trek and I simply asked if they would match.

I paid $2400 + tax for my 2011 r3 Rival ($3200 MSRP)

Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

2012 MSRP is lower, so I would start there, and see what they can offer.


----------

